# CSR Says: More HD coming this summer



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

A friend of mine just signed up for HD. He called to sign up and not be "sold" on it so the salesman didn't have to tell him anything to get him to sign up as he was anyways.

The guy told him that Dish is working out some deals now with carriers along with working on their transponders and they say there will be 5 new HD channels this added this summer with even more added by the end of the year.

I don't know what channels these are.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd say there's 100% chance the CSR didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I have some really good real estate in Florida that's also for sale. Land is just a little soggy, but the buyer will get used to it after a while.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

On the flip side... since the CSRs are generally uninformed, every once in a while one of them has to make up something that could actually happen!

Like the million monkeys on the typewriters eventually coming up with a Shakespeare play... it's bound to happen a CSR could make up something that accidentally is true!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Yeah and DirectTV will have 150 HD channels by 2007. Oh wait, was there some fine print with that announcement?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

did the CSR mention anything about pigs flying also ? :lol:


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

:grin: CSR's suffer from acute mushroom syndrome.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And people wonder why (most) CSRs don't identify themselves here.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have no reason to expect this CSR to lie as the sale was done and my friend is locked into a 18 month commitment. 

And we do know that dish has been switching around transponders, doubling up on them with current HD. 
And we also know that several stations have said they are going HD before the end of the year such as sci-fi, FX and USA. 
So it's not a long shot to assume that Dish is indeed in talks with these stations and has the capacity to carry them.


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

archer75 said:


> And we do know that dish has been switching around transponders, doubling up on them with current HD.
> And we also know that several stations have said they are going HD before the end of the year such as sci-fi, FX and USA.
> So it's not a long shot to assume that Dish is indeed in talks with these stations and has the capacity to carry them.


The long shot is that the CSR was actually aware of any of that.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

archer75 said:


> I have no reason to expect this CSR to lie as the sale was done and my friend is locked into a 18 month commitment.
> 
> And we do know that dish has been switching around transponders, doubling up on them with current HD.
> And we also know that several stations have said they are going HD before the end of the year such as sci-fi, FX and USA.
> So it's not a long shot to assume that Dish is indeed in talks with these stations and has the capacity to carry them.


Where did you get the info that sci-fi is going HD. Many have been asking and have seen no confirmation nor a statement that it is even being considered.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought i saw a press release on yahoo! from directv announcing these channels as well as the weather channel,cnn,chiller,sleuth,tbs, and many more comming in HD by this fall. so i would think that dish,or any cable company that has the room on their cable system would carry them also.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The funny thing about the DirecTV announcement... is that I read an article somewhere (I forget where) that said SciFi was surprised to hear that DirecTV had an agreement to carry their non-existent HD channel this year, since they had not talked to DirecTV about it!


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

archer75 said:


> The guy told him that Dish is working out some deals now with carriers along with working on their transponders and they say there will be 5 new HD channels this added this summer with even more added by the end of the year.
> 
> I don't know what channels these are.


Technically, adding local HD can qualify for adding HD channel. Adding 1 local market could almost cover that statement.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

whatchel1 said:


> Where did you get the info that sci-fi is going HD. Many have been asking and have seen no confirmation nor a statement that it is even being considered.


It was in a direct tv press release from CES.


----------



## Chap (Feb 5, 2007)

multiple companines have announced they are going HD this year so its not out of the question that this could happen.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

archer75 said:


> It was in a direct tv press release from CES.


An agreement in principle to carry a potential HD channel doesn't mean there will actually be an HD channel to carry.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lapplegate said:


> Technically, adding local HD can qualify for adding HD channel. Adding 1 local market could almost cover that statement.


Not unless everyone were given access to that market.


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> I'd say there's 100% chance the CSR didn't know what they were talking about.





JM Anthony said:


> I have some really good real estate in Florida that's also for sale. Land is just a little soggy, but the buyer will get used to it after a while.
> 
> John





HDMe said:


> On the flip side... since the CSRs are generally uninformed, every once in a while one of them has to make up something that could actually happen!
> 
> Like the million monkeys on the typewriters eventually coming up with a Shakespeare play... it's bound to happen a CSR could make up something that accidentally is true!





gjh3260 said:


> did the CSR mention anything about pigs flying also ? :lol:





dave4100 said:


> :grin: CSR's suffer from acute mushroom syndrome.





nazz said:


> The long shot is that the CSR was actually aware of any of that.


I concur.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder if it was the same CSR (that I called in late January) that told me Dish's programming package prices were not changing as of this past Feb 1.


----------

